# Herbalife 24Athlete



## fuji-stu (17 Mar 2012)

Hi
just wondering if anyone else has tried this range of products, as im about to try it?
http://www.24athlete.co.uk/
cheers


----------



## amaferanga (17 Mar 2012)

What level are you racing at? Unless you're an Elite or a Pro just save your money, eat a normal, balanced healthy diet and drink plenty of water. Don't get sucked in by all the marketing bollocks.


----------



## HLaB (23 Mar 2012)

At our last club meeting we had a presentation from Herbalife and its costly stuff and tbh wouldn't deliver more than what I currently use for less than a third of the price. As part of their evidence however, they quoted the 1996 TdF winner Bjarne Riis, how herbal life helped him win, but given his subsequent admissions I doubt it was the herbalife alone


----------



## compo (23 Mar 2012)

Most of these magic potions bring enormous benefits, but unfortunately only to the pockets of those selling the stuff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2012)

Don't waste your money. If you're that good on a bike, somebody else will buy you that stuff.
Good diet, suitable energy replacers whilst on-bike and a pint of milkshake/choco-milk straight afterwards is about all you need.


----------



## fuji-stu (23 Mar 2012)

Thanks for replies guys, I've gone and tried the recovery and prolong products as I got them at a discounted price, I've got to say though the prolong got me through a 78 mile ride on we'd inc Hardknott pass and Wynoes pass with only a banana as sustenance, and after taking the endurance recovery, I felt great the next day no aches or pains? I have been using psp22 and rego recovery, like I say there's no way I could afford them if they weren't discounted but they deff seem to the job


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2012)

HLaB said:


> At our last club meeting we had a presentation from Herbalife and its costly stuff and tbh wouldn't deliver more than what I currently use for less than a third of the price. As part of their evidence however, they quoted the 1997 TdF winner Bjarne Riis, how herbal life helped him win, but given his subsequent admissions I doubt it was the herbalife alone



Riis eh. Marketing mistake.


----------



## Rob Chandler (28 Apr 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> Thanks for replies guys, I've gone and tried the recovery and prolong products as I got them at a discounted price, I've got to say though the prolong got me through a 78 mile ride on we'd inc Hardknott pass and Wynoes pass with only a banana as sustenance, and after taking the endurance recovery, I felt great the next day no aches or pains? I have been using psp22 and rego recovery, like I say there's no way I could afford them if they weren't discounted but they deff seem to the job


 
Thanks for sharing! I also started using some of the 24 stuff (prepare and rebuild) and have noticed an improvement on my favorite 'loop' ride. My times have gone down ~11% which is phenomenal. I had reached a plateau for a while and had some mates using the 24 products with good results.

Can't complain really! re the price, like most of the good stuff out there it's not super cheap but I get it online @ a discount and free shipping so it's all good.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2012)

As a relative novice I have to say this worries me a great deal (suddenly knocking 11% off your best etc.). I would think the danger is that the supplement gives you *SUDDEN* extra boost of strength/energy (whatever) but your heart/lungs (other vital organs) are maybe not capable of withstanding this extra work. I'm sure I recall (years ago) a pro' rider dying mid-ride because he had taken a supplement and his heart simply gave out.
Yes-I know it can/does happen in any sport but this seems to be inviting it.
I am not knocking supplements in general....just the ones that give this boost.


----------



## Rob Chandler (29 Apr 2012)

Dave7 said:


> As a relative novice I have to say this worries me a great deal (suddenly knocking 11% off your best etc.). I would think the danger is that the supplement gives you *SUDDEN* extra boost of strength/energy (whatever) but your heart/lungs (other vital organs) are maybe not capable of withstanding this extra work. I'm sure I recall (years ago) a pro' rider dying mid-ride because he had taken a supplement and his heart simply gave out.
> Yes-I know it can/does happen in any sport but this seems to be inviting it.
> I am not knocking supplements in general....just the ones that give this boost.


Hi Dave, thanks for your feedback.
I should have mentioned that my improvement was gradual and not sudden. I started using the '24' stuff about 13 weeks ago (since Jan 2012) and week by week I've been able to lower my loop times. I've been doing that loop for years now and was always consistent... well ... when I started many years ago - out of shape - I was pretty slow.. lol.

Anyways, anyone else out there that can share their experiences with Herbalife 24?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don't waste your money. If you're that good on a bike, somebody else will buy you that stuff.
> Good diet, suitable energy replacers whilst on-bike and a pint of milkshake/choco-milk straight afterwards is about all you need.


 
See, this is why the CycleChat forum is good; sound, sensible and helpful advice.

I remember doing some work for a friend a while back, working for a franchisee of Herbalife...and the sales were enabling them to become very wealthy etc. Never tried it myself so it may well be good for some, but I would go with my friendly food expert's words.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2012)

Rob Chandler said:


> Can't complain really! re the price, like most of the good stuff out there it's not super cheap but I get it online @ a discount and free shipping so it's all good.
> Cheers,
> Rob


 
Can you give an example of the price.......you have to reate an account to see them and I don't want to take that step yet.
Thanks


----------



## fuji-stu (29 Apr 2012)

Ive found the prolong to be exelent for use during long rides 70-100 mile, i thought that it was pehaps a mental thing so i tried the same lenghth rides with the psp go, i find that after a couple of hours worth of drinking i just cant drink any more of the psp it just bloats me and then i dont drink and end up dehydrated, the 24 athlete prolong dosent upset me at all and i can generaly get through the 6 litres or so that i need on that sort of ride no problem, the rebuild ive also found to be great and after taking find it possible to train agan the next day and then rest the day after, as for price you need to find a rep in your area as they can offer a better discount than the online prices which are 60-70 quid!Im lucky to have a guy near me who is not only selling herbalife but is also a qualified cycle coach


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2012)

*60-70 quid!.......*
*Think I will stop at 30-50 milers .*


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2012)

Dave7 said:


> *60-70 quid!.......*
> *Think I will stop at 30-50 milers .*


 Gordon Bennet, what does it contain, proteins from Virgin's milk?


----------



## srw (30 Apr 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Gordon Bennet, what does it contain, proteins from Virgin's milk?


Rather more Ponzi than it should.


----------



## Rob Chandler (1 May 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Gordon Bennet, what does it contain, proteins from Virgin's milk?


 LOL... wouldn't that give you a nice boost! haha

A quick search on Youtube and found an informative vid:  a few of the terms where new to me but comments from anyone that know their stuff is welcome


----------



## amaferanga (1 May 2012)

6 litres of fluid on a 70 mile ride? That magic formula must cost you a fortune.

Seriously, if you think you NEED that stuff to get through a 70-100 mile ride then something is not right. And now you've got yourself trapped in a rather expensive corner....


----------



## fuji-stu (1 May 2012)

sorry its not six litres, i try to drink 500ml per hour so on a 100 mile or 6-7 hour ride its more like three or four litres oops  and I pay 40 quid a tub for the product so its only about a tenner more than allot of other stuff out there


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> sorry its not six litres, i try to drink 500ml per hour so on a 100 mile or 6-7 hour ride its more like three or four litres oops  and I pay 40 quid a tub for the product so its only about a tenner more than allot of other stuff out there


 
A serious question (as in not being facetious)......where/how do you carry 4 ltrs? My bottle is quite big and will take just 0.6 so you would need 6 or 7 bottles?


----------



## Scoosh (1 May 2012)

I think he refills his water bottles, taking the powder in a tub/bag ....


----------



## fuji-stu (1 May 2012)

I've got two 750 ml bottles and I take two little freezer bags with the carb powder in and stop at some point half way round to op them up


----------



## Camrider (1 May 2012)

Rob Chandler said:


> T
> 
> Can't complain really! re the price, like most of the good stuff out there it's not super cheap but I get it online @ a discount and free shipping so it's all good.
> 
> ...


 
Is that staff discount


----------



## Rob Chandler (3 May 2012)

Camrider said:


> Is that staff discount


LOL not at all. All you need to do is a quick search on google. Google search is your best friend when it comes to finding good deals on the products you like


----------

